# Our Own Poetry ... Please Share



## Rob (Dec 26, 2014)

Does anyone on 'Seniors' write their own poetry, rhymes or Limericks? I started writing when I retired, hadn't even considered it before then but now it gives me a lot of pleasure. 

*THOUGHTS OF A YOUNG 'QUERCUS ROBUR'*

I awoke with a bump and I found
that I'd fallen right down to the ground
I guess that my little round nest
was not as secure as the rest


My companions are still high up there
waving at me from the air
We've been close together for ages
through metamorphical stages


Now I suppose it's my time
I'm ready and I'm in my prime
But first I must sleep half a year
And there's just one thing that I fear


A small sharped toothed creature, and that's
one of those blasted tree rats
that nibble away with their jaws
then bury you deep with their paws


But if I keep well hidden away
I'll fulfill my potential one day
A plump, green and shiny acorn
As an oak I will then be reborn


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 26, 2014)

Check out the limerick game in the games forum.


----------

